# Geckos anyone? I have 7!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Today was tank cleaning day for me and I took pictures of all my gecko tanks, here is an album showing everyone and where they live! 
http://imgur.com/a/H6fV0


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

there are a few gecko owners here. its one of the reasons i got the idea to get a crested gecko in the first place. mines a male either creamsicle but with a brown black fired up look.

this is a pic of him a few weeks since i 1st got him. hes around 40grams and close to 8.5 inches total length.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome! I love these guys! I'm excited for my leachie to reach her adult size so I can get her an adult tank and make it awesome and show quality


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Littlefoot is my favorite. 

My sister and old roommate both had geckos. I don't like it when they shed but I do like it when they lick their eyes lol


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Littlefoot is a mean guy! I've had him since he was 3 weeks old, and he has NEVER EVER let me hold him.. and if I walk by his tank he'll start running around.. and when he gets out... it's a federal event! 

But he is cute and photogenic when he wants to be


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i love your Charmander. there's something about white reptiles that i find so cool. none of the Gargoyles i saw were like yours though i do admit i didnt look to hard for gargoyles. i went with crested geckoes due to their temp ranges. it was either a gargoyle or a crested gecko that i was looking into. if i saw a gargoyle like yours before my crested gecko, id have a hard choice chosing from both types of gecko. my gecko is in a 18 cube exoterra and he's rather calm half the time. do your geckoes let you pet them? mine doesnt seem too bothered if its only 1 minute at a time. 

my gecko is a bit inpudent if he wants to be. i dont keep a constant supply of crickets but rather buy 2-3 weeks worth every month. i had crickets at the time when he did this. i had just fed him crickets the day before and had no plans to do so the following day but i was near the terrarium without anything cricket related but he still jumped demanding some. its was so funny i gave him 2 to eat. its the only time he's done that though he'd try to eat my brown/yellow betta given a chance, the colours are similar to a cricket's. he was rather interested when i let him see the betta up close (both were in their own tanks atm).


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't really "pet" them as much as hold them and let them crawl on me. The only one that puts up a fight is littlefoot. Mr. Red will crawl onto your hand if you hold it out, he also chirps from time to time. (mating call) I found Charmander on craigslist! The guy that got him had bought a pair at a show in CA and didn't think that he would turn up male, so his breeding plans weren't going to work out. 

I rarely feed crickets because only 3 of my geckos really like them, one is terrified of them and the others don't care at all. The main staple of their diet is Repashy, and they have been thriving. 

I agree about the temperature requirements.. I'd feel worried leaving a heat lamp on when I wasn't there.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

rmarkham said:


> I don't really "pet" them as much as hold them and let them crawl on me. The only one that puts up a fight is littlefoot. Mr. Red will crawl onto your hand if you hold it out, he also chirps from time to time. (mating call) I found Charmander on craigslist! The guy that got him had bought a pair at a show in CA and didn't think that he would turn up male, so his breeding plans weren't going to work out.
> 
> I rarely feed crickets because only 3 of my geckos really like them, one is terrified of them and the others don't care at all. The main staple of their diet is Repashy, and they have been thriving.
> 
> I agree about the temperature requirements.. I'd feel worried leaving a heat lamp on when I wasn't there.


lucky find with the gargoyle. im not so worried about a heat lamp but i cant stand having my unit remain at 28 celsius 24/7. i spent half a summer like that before and it wasnt really fun. i do prefer 23-26 celsius as room temp. i only pet mine because he lets me, i let him handclimb most of the time though he does need a minute or 2 to heat up when siting on my hand. 

you're so lucky that you dont need crickets much. i want my gecko to grow well including crickets but crickets are annoying when full grown. i do hope that mine does tire of eating crickets. 

i got my gecko from a breeder, the exoterra with wood stump and 6 inch heat lamp from CL or kijiji for $80 or $100. think a leopard gecko was the previous occupant ie black sand. i saw many such size exoterras for $100 or a bit more and no extra items with the deal. im just glad that decent exoterras can be found second hand online as buying new at a store will kill the wallet in most cases. id love to have more geckoes but the terrariums can cost money though mostly take up a good amount of space.

my biggest temperature worry is the AC breaking. without AC the temps are near perfect for a gargoyle but dangerous for a crested gecko. i think it hit 30 celsius a few time when i didnt leave the AC on during summer. (before even buying a gecko).


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

You could always use fish tanks! I like to keep my apt at around 75 summer and winter so it works out for me and the geckos. I don't think you'd need a heater with those temps, and a heater might dry the gecko out too much. 23-25 C is around 74-75 F and that's perfect for these guys. Anything over 80 F or 26C would be stressful and dangerous for them. 

You're not using sand with your gecko right?

Also, are you calcium dusting and gut loading your crickets? I know that crickets should never the the sold part of a crested's diet because they do need their CGD. (Crested gecko diet by repashy)

I also get my decor for my tanks at craft stores, much cheaper.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've never had any pet geckos, but i used to live in panama (the actual country, not PCB) and there, no matter how clean you keep your house, tropical roaches would get in, and anywhere roaches get in, things that eat roaches will too, so we had geckos living in our closets. you'd hardly ever see them, but every night you'd hear their faint chirping coming from the closet, and every once in a while you'd have to wash a once-clean shirt because it had tiny little gecko poops in the pocket.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

That's awesome, and hilarious!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful geckos! QQ I love them all, so pretty, and the tanks are amazing too! My favorite is actually your gargoyle gecko, he's absolutely beautiful. I want a gargoyle sometime soon, but for now I'm sticking with my leopard gecko and side-blotched lizard 'till I get a bit more experienced with reptiles.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

If you ever have questions about owning one I'll be happy to help!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

rmarkham said:


> You could always use fish tanks! I like to keep my apt at around 75 summer and winter so it works out for me and the geckos. I don't think you'd need a heater with those temps, and a heater might dry the gecko out too much. 23-25 C is around 74-75 F and that's perfect for these guys. Anything over 80 F or 26C would be stressful and dangerous for them.
> 
> You're not using sand with your gecko right?
> 
> ...


Problem is I don't have space to put any sort of tank for a gecko. My fish tanks take too much space. I'm using paper towel as substrate. He eats cgd easily and crickets are dusted. Dry cat food, cricket gut load like a light brown powder and lettuce are given to crickets. I don't believe anything other than cgd were fed to him before I got the gecko. The breeder is a responsible person that's not into it for the money. I've used dollar store fake plants as decor.

I did look into leopard geckos but I prefer to avoid keeping live feeder insects 247. They're very nice animals too.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

That's good to hear  

Yeah, I love leos, but having live bugs around really creeps me out


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful geckos rmarkham! I also love your tanks. Where did you buy those horizontal branches with the suction cups? 

I have two Crested Geckos. They are my favorite gecko species. 

First is Taji, my chunky boy. He weighs in at 60 grams! He is 6 years old. I've had him for 3 years. He lives in a large 18x18x24 enclosure.










My newest addition is a baby/juvenile from Petco. Although it is still too early to identify the gender, I've been referring the little one as a female. She weighs in at only 10 grams. She currently lives in a 5.5 gallon enclosure.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

You mean the bamboo things? I got them on Pangea's store, I love that forum and have the same username over there. http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/flukers-bamboo-bars.html

Taji is beautiful! My largest as of right now is Hubert who is hovering at around 50g, I can't wait for my leachie to catch up! 

Your new gal is so adorable in that picture.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i got some recent pic a few hours old of my gecko lounging around. he's not fired up atm.

im also on Pangea with the same username. i dont often visit it but its one of the sites is trust alot for info on geckoes.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 4 here :3

one fat tail gecko, Cocoa 

and 3 leopards ^^ flame, pingo, and unnamed

i only own the fat tail P


----------

